# Dressing up



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So curious how many here just do a yard haunt and dont dress up vs. those who do the haunt and are an integral part of it.


Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(raising hand to indicate dress up)

I always wear a costume for greeting ToTs at the door, and Spooky1 wears one and becomes part of the yard display. He's been a werewolf, a zombie, the grim reaper, and a vampire.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I dress up, but it is usually an after-thought. The last few years, I have been a zombie because my yard is full of them. I have been many things over the years, but I insist on always being in costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

we'll see what happens this year...need to do something...?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Used to dress and be an actor, but then I couldn't get any videos or pictures of what's going on. Now that I've expanded into a huge backyard haunt, I need to be able to roam around providing security, maintenance, check on actors, and work the crowd.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I always get in costume...and try to get at least one or two others involved as well. I love doing the yard/house up....but I LOVE scaring people more


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm always either dressed up as an actor or all in black and running the blacklight floating skull puppet show....This year I'm gonna be an old hag. Not much of a stretch.....


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I always dress up, although it's sort of me going out most times (ie; goth). Last year and this year though, I'll be doing my character VooDoo Baby.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm always a zombie of some sort.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread intrigues me... a person joins a Halloween forum based around props and costumes... and he has to ask if we dress up?

Interesting.....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Well it just threw me on another thread when someone said they couldn't dress up because they have to run security and other stuff on their yard haunt. I always dress up even if I have to refill fog machines check sound, run secuirty and so forth. I don't want to be the man behind the curtain I want to be in the action as well.


----------

